# Homeless And Terrified. ID bug, advice appreciated



## Nobodyimportant55 (Nov 28, 2020)

*I'm on a friend's couch, and I found this in my jeans, now I fear I have unknowingly gave them parasites. Looks like a flea, to me, but my greatest fear is that I'll have to deal with bed bugs. Haste required. Please identify this bug, and if possible, advise me on how to rectify the problem, as well as how to inform the homeowner of the problem, with minimal damage.







*


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Looks like a flea not a bed bug.


----------



## Nobodyimportant55 (Nov 28, 2020)

joed said:


> Looks like a flea not a bed bug.


Okay, thank you kindly, that at least semi-comforting, I figured it was a flea, but a friend of mine has both bed bugs and body lice, and despite not actually being at their place, I have had to accept transportation from them.
This flea's head appears strange, to me, but I suppose I could have crushed the head, when I found them.
*How would you suggest we control this problem (diy/Oct remedies preferred) and how would I go about alerting the homeowner of their presence?*
I have been on their couch almost a month, I found this fella 2 nights ago.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

How big is this insect?
Btw, Pest Control experts come by once in awhile, otherwise it's interested members.









Body lice - Symptoms and causes







www.mayoclinic.org





Although, NZ, good photos.





Lice


The louse species present in New Zealand are not cause for great concern. While lice are annoying, they are not a significant public health risk.




www.health.govt.nz





Bed bug photo -









The length of legs as compared to abdomen size doesn't match your insect. Bed bugs tend to have clustered bites - breakfast, lunch and dinner.

Flea -










Could it be a spider? Or even a cricket?

Were you sleeping outside? Crickets have sharp legs, Spiders can bite. Do you have bite photos?

Fleas prefer warmer animals. If there are pets they will go to them. People don't tend to have a lot of fleas since they lack fur, but, look through your things for bugs, especially bedding.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@Nobodyimportant55 ouch sorry to hear.

It's really hard to tell what your bug is; if you can, try to get a clearer picture.

That said, @Nik333 provided some good information to start.

Let us know and you're important to us.

Be well.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

*And don't believe your name.*.....there is no such thing.....(Not that it is consoling, but do remember you are not the lone ranger out there....and covid has dealt most everyone a hard time....)


----------



## leonuug (Jan 4, 2012)

That looks more like a dead spider that got twisted up in your pants. Looks way too big for a flea


----------

